# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Rateizzazione saldo IMU

## giulia59

Salve a tutti,
il saldo imu che scade il 17 dicembre pare vada versato in un' unica soluzione,però sul F24 alla voce rateazione c'è scritto:
Nel caso in cui il contribuente abbia scelto di pagare ratealmente le somme dovute a titolo di saldo e acconto delle imposte e dei contributi
risultanti dalla dichiarazione (fatta eccezione per gli acconti dovuti nei mesi di novembre e dicembre, che non sono rateizzabili) tali somme
possono essere ripartite in rate mensili di pari importo.
La rateazione non deve necessariamente riguardare tutti gli importi che, sulla base della dichiarazione, sono dovuti a titolo di saldo o di acconto.
Ad esempio, è possibile rateizzare lIRPEF e versare in unica soluzione lIRAP, ovvero rateizzare lacconto IRPEF e versare in unica soluzione
il saldo IRPEF. Relativamente ai tributi da indicare nelle sezioni Erario, Regioni ed IMU e altri tributi locali, in occasione del pagamento di
ciascuna rata, il contribuente deve indicare per ogni tributo, rispettivamente, nella colonna rateazione/regione/prov/mese rif. e in quella
rateazione/mese rif., la rata che sta pagando e il numero di rate prescelto (ad es., se versa la seconda di sei rate, deve indicare 0206).
Si ricorda che la prima rata deve essere versata entro il giorno di scadenza del saldo e/o dellacconto e che in ogni caso, il pagamento rateale
deve essere completato entro il mese di novembre.
Limporto da pagare ad ogni scadenza è dato dalla rata di capitale e dagli interessi ad essa relativi, da calcolare al tasso indicato presso le
banche, gli agenti della riscossione e gli uffici postali. Gli interessi sono dovuti in misura forfettaria, indipendentemente dal giorno del pagamento
e vanno calcolati con la seguente formula: C x i x t / 36.000, in cui C è limporto rateizzato, i è linteresse e t è il numero dei
giorni che intercorrono tra la scadenza della prima rata e quella della seconda. Essi devono essere pagati utilizzando, per ogni sezione del
modello, lapposito codice tributo o causale contributo.
E' vero che  c'è scritto escluso nei mesi di novembre e dicembre è pur vero che parla di acconti che scadono in novembre e dicembre e non di somme dovute a titolo di saldo e l'IMU di dicembre è il saldo.
Cosa ne pensate a riguardo,vale la pena di fare un quesito magari all'agenzia delle entrate?
Grazie

----------


## gianfranco1

Il saldo Imu non è rateizzabile.

----------


## fabrizio

Versamento in unica soluzione il 17 dicembre, non ci sono alternative.

----------


## fabioalessandro

con eventuale ravvedimento sull'acconto

----------


## AngelaR

Buongiorno, è da un po' che vi seguo, e la questione dell'Imu è un oggetto di scontro non indifferente. 
Da quanto ho appreso leggendo, deduco che quindi non è possibile ravvedere il saldo IMU oltre la scadenza del 17 dicembre.
Perdonate l'ignoranza, ma come mai non è possibile utilizzare il ravvedimento operoso in questo caso? 
Se la legge lo consente per tutte le altre tasse, perchè per il saldo IMU non è applicabile?

----------


## fabioalessandro

perchè non potresti ravvedere?
nessuno lo esclude puoi sempre farlo ovviamente prima di un eventuale accertamento

----------


## AngelaR

Giusto!Grazie per la risposta.
Non so' perchè mi era venuto questo dubbio.  :Stick Out Tongue:  forse avevo frainteso delle risposte in altri post...

----------

